# Any raw feeders in Kent or nearby???



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

I am getting a puppy next month and would like to raw feed. Does anyone know any raw suppliers which deliver or are near to Bexley??? I am looking Davids Doggie Dinners but would like some comparison.

Also, is it wise to try feeding pup on some chicken wings from the butcher and see how that goes before buying a load of raw from a supplier to freeze?

One other thing - instead of vegetables (which I've read dogs don't really need), I was going to add a vitamin supplement to puppies meals once a day (or whatever the supplement suggests), is this ok to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi we're in Kent & feed our 2 a raw diet.
We've been using Landywoods for a while now.
Everything's been great from them sofar.
Started of with The Dog Food company, but he was just totally unreliable.
We've also tried MvM which sell the same products but cost more to deliver.
Chicken is usually the 1st protein to start with.
I would of thought wings would be ok, the bigger the lumps the better really so there not easy to swallow whole
As for supliments we give salmon oil & some garlic and that's it for our 2.
They also usually have an assortment of cooked veg left over from our dinner every night.
Theres a wealth of usefull info on this site very helpfull knowledgable bunch.
Good luck with puppy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi what date you getting your puppy? I`m getting my puppy next month too 
I`m not raw feeding but could help a little
Try this sticky: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

I think the chicken wings may be a good idea, but you will probably have to hold it for the first few times until the pup learns what to do.

Hopefully someone more helpful will arrive soon


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

Halifu said:


> Hi we're in Kent & feed our 2 a raw diet.
> We've been using Landywoods for a while now.
> Everything's been great from them sofar.
> Started of with The Dog Food company, but he was just totally unreliable.
> ...


Thank you, I've just been on the Landywoods site and theres no prices??? Is it good value?


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi yes I think so.
We feed a 30kg & a 45kg dog for roughly £40/ month.
The food is always clean clearly labeled and bagged up.
The only down side is you have to buy in bulk.
You can't buy 1 pack of mince has to be 20packs.
We just buy 3 different meats each time, then change the meat the following month as there's usually a bit left over.
Last order: £
20x tripe & lamb 10.40
20x chicken. 9.00
20x beef & kidney 12.00
5k Chunked hearts.3.75
5k turkey. Necks. 3.60
5 k Lamb ribs. 10.00
If you give them a call I'm sure they will be able to let you have price lists.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Nothing to do with raw feeding, but just wanted to say I'm in Bexleyheath - small world, but on the topic of feeding chicken makes my ship tzu very itchy!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there 
I am in Gillingham and feed my dogs raw

I buy from Scott at The Dog Food Co
Daves Doggie Dinners (who is going to be stocking MVM meats soon as well as DAF and NI which he has at the moment)
I have ordered through MVM also and there is a new Essex supplier of MVM who I may order from in the future as it is unclear wether MVm are putting Kent on a regular run (essexraw4paws.com)

I do not give a vegetbale supplement and the only get vege leftovers if there is any.


----------



## Zella (Feb 16, 2012)

babycham - Dave has some MVM products on his website now 

I'm not in Kent but West Sussex and use Daves doggie dinners he comes this way once every 4 weeks


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Hi there
> I am in Gillingham and feed my dogs raw
> 
> I buy from Scott at The Dog Food Co
> ...


Thanks for that, I just looked on The Dog Food Company site and it looks good! I am assuming from your picture that you have a small dog? What do you usually order and how long does it last (if you dont mind me asking of course!)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Shitzulover said:


> Thanks for that, I just looked on The Dog Food Company site and it looks good! I am assuming from your picture that you have a small dog? What do you usually order and how long does it last (if you dont mind me asking of course!)


No of course not 
Scott at dog food co stuff is fabulous but as mentioned above he can be a real pain in the ass to get hold of.

I actually have five dogs  A golden retriever weighing 36 kgs and four chinese cresteds between 4.5 and 9kgs.

I have two freezers in the shed for my dogs foods, the two orders that I most recently had which I will try and copy and paste into here for you cost me £125 and should last me 3and half four months. 
My golden retrievers staple is chicken carcasses and pigs trotters
The chinese cresteds staples are chicken necks/wings and lamb ribs.
MVM Order - They didnt have pigs ears
Sign In

the dog food co order
Product	Price	Value	Quantity	Total
Tripe	0.38	1lb	10	3.8
Venison Mince	1.6	1lb	2	3.2
Chicken Carcasses	0.57	1kg	10	5.7
Chicken Necks	0.82	1kg	18	14.76
Delivery	5
32.46


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Manifold Valley Meats 

Product	Price per Unit	Amount Required	Total
Minced Beef Tripe	0.55	15	8.25
Minced Lamb Tripe	0.55	15	8.25
Minced Chicken & Bone	0.5	5	2.5
Minced Best Beef	0.7	0	0
Minced Economy Beef	0.6	5	3
Minced Game	0.65	5	3.25
Minced Beef Heart	0.7	5	3.5
Chunked Ox Liver	0.45	0	0
Lamb and Beef Mince	0.7	0	0
Chunked Lambs Liver	0.7	0	0
Minced Economy Lamb	0.6	5	3
Chunked Pigs Liver	0.45	0	0
Minced Economy Pork	0.6	5	3
Chicken Wings	0.85	10	8.5
Chicken Drumsticks	0.85	0	0
Chicken Thighs	1	0	0
Lamb Rib Bones 5kg	4.5	1	4.5
Lamb Neck Chunks 5kg	4.5	0	0
Whole Lamb Breast	4	0	0
Pigs Trotters	0.6	10	6
Raw Pigs Ears x 10	5	1	5
Chicken Carcass Individual	0.5	0	0
Chicken Carcass Bulk 10kg	8	1	8
Hare Shoulders 2kg	6.6	0	0
Minced Venison 1kg	3.3	1	3.3
Chopped Venison Necks 10kg	8	0.5	4
Delivery 84.5	10
Total Cost =	84.05


sorry about the layout, excel sheets do not copy and paste well


----------



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> No of course not
> Scott at dog food co stuff is fabulous but as mentioned above he can be a real pain in the ass to get hold of.
> 
> I actually have five dogs  A golden retriever weighing 36 kgs and four chinese cresteds between 4.5 and 9kgs.
> ...


Thanks. I'm just a bit unsure of what to order first. Obviously I'd need to order bulk so how do I know what is best? Do I just get chicken wings, tripe and mince to start with for a few weeks? Then order some offal?

How big are chicken necks? Are they ok for a shihtzu?

I've read something about beef which was negative but can't remember what it was now! Is beef mince ok?


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Does Daves Doggie Dinners, have a min order? been thinking of trying them but don't want to be forced to buy huge amounts as I only have a 3lb chi!


----------

